# Need a new light for plants



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Am I off to a good start? Would this light work?

I bought a work light kit that has all the goodies in it already, all I'm doing is adding 2 80Watts T12 6,700K lights. It costed about $38 bucks all together.

It comes with mounting hardware, ballastic installed hidden, a ON/OFF pull string, Reflector, had 3 pronge plugs, so no need to splice the wires. Plugs directly into an AC outlet.

View attachment 160253

View attachment 160252


I'm going to be using it to grow low light plants.

Thanks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey man.... you have a great start to building an ODNO fixtue, and its extremely simple, safe, and low cost way to double the light output.. you can read up in a topic i made here:

Operation Overdrive

i will be updating the pics later tonight, but its something to look into! and if you need help or have questions, drop me a PM!

and i would stay away from t12 and t10 bulbs... extremely hot and poor lumen output 
" Two of these ODNO T8 bulbs will make more light than four 1 1/4" T12 bulbs in the aforementioned shop lights" and they run warm to the touch


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Are you serious!?

I was staring at a T8 Workshop kit and the T12 Workshop kit (the one I purchased) for a good 30 minutes thinking about it. I went with the T12 for some old reason, maybe because it was cheaper. Anyways, If this is true. The only different in the T8 kit and the T12 kit, is the $10 dollar difference.

Also the housing has a better design and seems like the T8 that was on display looks wayy brighter than the T12 on display.

Should I go back and return it?

Let me know, I haven't hung it up yet.

Thanks

After rereading your post about the ODNO, it seems a little risky of it catching fire.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

at 1.5 times overdriven there is just as much possibility any light in your house could start a fire... like i said all of my ODNO fixtures run cooler in the ballast, and on the bulbs than any stock t12 fixture i have seen... and they are just a tad warmer than the stock t8... the real risk is when you overdrive them by 3 or 4 or 6 times, 2x is completely safe and i wouldnt have them in my house if there was any more risk than my tv or stereo...


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I understand what your saying. Everything sounds good. I too own a house and I don't want to think about my house having a chance of catching a fire if I'm not home. Maybe I'll try this as a experiment down the line when I'm bored or something. Thanks for the suggestion. It's a really nice setup.


----------

